

Show HN: An API To Detect Porn Content  - culo
https://www.mashape.com/nsure-io/porn-filter

======
tonynero
Considering that Google had to train 10,000 computers to identify cats in
pictures, Porn detection is damn near impossible to do.
[[http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2012-06/26/google-
brain-...](http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2012-06/26/google-brain-
recognises-cats)]

So i tried this API:

A picture of an african lady with her legs spread wide open.

result: "score": 0, "resultcode": 0, "porn": false

second pic was 2 white couples fornicating: "score": 92, "resultcode": 1,
"porn": true

third pic - african lady with breasts exposed: "score": 0, "resultcode": 0,
"porn": false

Maybe it only works on light colored people.

I won't even bother with a picture where there may be some fellatio.

I used Face.com's API prior to it being shutdown to try and detect porn by
measuring the % area taken up by a persons face. This sounded slightly
feasible since a head shot should not be porn? But a close up of a BJ or a
facial...

The only solutions for now is to manually moderate or use crowdsourced
solution like <http://crowdflower.com/rtfm>

Side note: There is a free 25 API calls per day option, but you have to enter
a credit card. Suck

------
emidln
I sorta want to build a porn site with content generated by a proxy to this
API while offering the API at a slightly lower price (maybe the same? not
sure). The idea being, people agreeing to use my API also agree to give me
license to the image, which I then use to power a porn site.

Probably too much work to bring to market.

